# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Τελικός Ενισχυτής] ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ technics SU-V620

## gagastasos

Καλησπερα .Οταν ανοιγω την ενταση πανω απο το μισο περιπου μου ριχνει το ρελε εξοδου ακομη και χωρις ηχεια συνδεμενα.Ηταν για μεγαλο διαστημα σε αναμονη το μηχανημα.τι μπορει να φταιει. Ευχαριστω

----------


## paris1969

Τάσο καλησπέρα. Ίσως θα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις για φουσκωμένους ηλεκτρολυτικούς ( αυτοί οι πυκνωτές είναι τα μοναδικά ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα τα οποία γερνάνε εύκολα ειδικά εάν βρίσκονται σε απραξία ). Συνήθως στο κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας παθαίνουν συχνότερα τη "ζημιά". Οπότε ξεκίνα από εκεί πρώτα για έναν οπτικό έλεγχο

----------

gagastasos (13-03-21)

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Τάσο,
κατ΄ αρχή δεν θ΄ αφήνεις τον ενισχυτή σου μ΄ αποσυνδεδεμένα τ΄ ηχεία για μεγάλη χρονική περίοδο
και με το Volume ρυθμισμένο πάνω από το μέσο της διαδρομής του γιατί θα καταστρέψεις τ΄ IC601 (Power Amplifier).
Ευτυχώς που η προστασία προέκυψε από τα relays τ΄ οποία άνοιξαν.
Όταν όμως υπάρχει φορτίο (συνδεδεμένα τ΄ ηχεία στις εξόδους) και το Volume πηγαίνει πάνω από τη μέση της
διαδρομής του εάν τα relays ανοίγουν τότε θα πρέπει (αφού τ΄ αποκολλήσεις) να κάνεις έλεγχο καλής λειτουργίας
των TRN΄s : Q601 - Q607 (relay drive).
Ομοίως έλεγξε τα Q651 - Q656 όπως και τ΄ όλο κύκλωμα πόλωσής τους (ηλεκτρ/κούς πυκνωτές, διόδους) και να παρατηρήσεις
αν ο ανεμιστήρας ψύξης του ενισχυτή εργάζεται εν λειτουργία, αλλά και σε κατάσταση αναμονής (STB).
Υπόψιν ότι αυτός τροφοδοτείται μ΄ αρνητική τάση.
Από την ιστοσελίδα : https://www.manualslib.com/manual/38...s-Su-V620.html κατεβαίνει ΔΩΡΕΑΝ το Service Manual
του ενισχυτή σου (TECHNICS SU-V620).
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

gagastasos (13-03-21)

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Ακόμα φίλε Τάσο,
ν΄ ελέγξεις πριν ανοίξεις τον ενισχυτή καλό θα ΄ναι να κάνεις ένα έλεγχο στ΄ ηχεία σου,
μήπως έχει καταστραφεί κάποιο μεγάφωνο (κόψιμο πηνίου ή σχίσιμο χαρτιού τυμπάνου),
ή ακόμα καταστροφή του crossover, κι αυτό προκαλεί διαφορετική αντίσταση φορτίου για
τον ενισχυτή (για τη θέση που ΄ναι συνδεδεμένα τ΄ ηχεία) επομένως όταν ανεβαίνει η ισχύς
(ο ενισχυτής σου έχει έξοδο 2 X 100W, RMS :  2 X 80W), ανοίγουν τα relays.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

gagastasos (13-03-21), mikemtb73 (13-03-21)

----------


## gagastasos

δημητρη το βρηκα .απο την απραξια δεν ξεκινουσε ο ανεμιστηρας και εριχνε τον ρελε εξοδου εριξα λιγο σπρει σιλικονης και ειναι οκ

----------


## east electronics

Αγαπητε Δημητρη  εγω θα ηθελα να ακουσω ακριβως ποιος ειναι ο λογος που θα παθει ζημεια ο ενισχυτης  οταν  εχει ανοιγμενη την ενταση  σε ενα μεγαλο σημειο   αλλα δενε χει φορτιο στην εξοδο ...Ποιος ειναι ο λογος που συμβαινει κατι τετοιο ?

----------

